# which IM forum member would you like to bang?



## nikos_ (Jan 17, 2013)

uh?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ This guy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ I fucked that guys arse while flushing his head down a toilet


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2013)

_In a HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.............[what is that ? A-cup?]
_


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2013)

Saney or KOS cause fat guys make for very nice bottoms, just sayin........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2013)

But being serious for a minute I think it would definitly have to be Miss Springsteen,


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ What does that have to do with CoolhandJames ?


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 17, 2013)

Any of the girls who actually go to the gym.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^^ What does that have to do with CoolhandJames ?



lol. was a "we have ways to make you talk" pic.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2013)

little wing


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> little wing



Agreed!

Sending cawk pics now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2013)

pics intercepted... i suspect homo ag mods


----------



## [ PAIN ] (Jan 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Any of the girls who actually go to the gym.



The amusing part is you  believing the feeling would be mutal. LOL



Little Wing said:


> pics intercepted... i suspect homo ag mods




Those are the only kind of mods.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^bye


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 17, 2013)

[ PAIN ] said:


> The amusing part is you  believing the feeling would be mutal. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think some ones got a man crush on me. I know who [pain] is interested in. Seems to be going to all the threads of mine staring at my avatar... sorry pain im only into fat girls and trannys and your neither.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

Agent Yes and Silhua?..at the same time...


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^you are dead to me now


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ Pretends he doesn't like it... in fact likes it.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm gonna repost this incase anyone missed it.









^^^ I want 2 have sex with this man.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ Would you wear a condom ???


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ Lulz... nope.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

Look fat fuck, the only way we will have any type of intimacy is i fi push your head down and violently throat fuck you, its not a gay thing, its a power thing, and stop posting my pic, its embarrassing to look better than you...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ 



What about this tho ?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

your pics or GTFO!!!!

ohh hang on, i forgot your just a troll cunt wannabe who doesnt work out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Saney or KOS cause fat guys make for very nice bottoms, just sayin........




lol

skinny fat old guy talking about two 250 pound guys who are way bigger and many time stronger

this board trips me out

im an ogre

you are a skinny old guy


hope this helps


----------



## Watson (Jan 17, 2013)

lw


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

Socrates said:


> lw



I would fully root LW - minxy milfage she is! 

It would be nice if Saney and KOS were there to cheer me on


----------



## Watson (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ the thing about LW, she could blow ur mind as good as ur dick, thats hot!!


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 18, 2013)

Definitely LW ( with all due respect) there is something hot about having sex with a woman who you're a little afraid of. Afraid in a good way....i think

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2013)

Sarah, miss springsteen while juice springsteen watched hogtied, cellar door, that dorky chick krista leigh maybe with an extension cord around her neck, mino lee if i was drunk, gena, LW (only if i could strangle her first) sassy could sit on my face if she wanted, built...thats it. Oh and sistersteel. Who happens to be mutual friends with someone i know on fb unrelated to im. I stalked her page. Very desirable and middle eastern christian.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 18, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Saney or KOS cause fat guys make for very nice bottoms, just sayin........





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol
> 
> skinny fat old guy talking about two 250 pound guys who are way bigger and many time stronger
> 
> ...



The truth stings like a mother fucker (in both posts)


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 18, 2013)

flynike looks a hot bitch
i would fuck the shit out of her


----------



## malk (Jan 18, 2013)

ide like to hook up with that Limbo girl..she's hot stuff.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 18, 2013)

I've got a burning in my loins for LW.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 18, 2013)

1st-LW- obvious
2nd-sister steel
3rd- capt
Honorable mention to Socrates- all the talk of his cawk size...


----------



## rage racing (Jan 18, 2013)

reddog309 said:


> but being serious for a minute i think it would definitly have to be miss springsteen,



this^^^^^
I would suck a fart outta that ass and hold it like a bong hit.....just sayin.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dontstop

she was the original IM slut mascot

Fucked members of IM for the thrills


----------



## momiag1 (Jan 18, 2013)

anyting the have a hole i


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2013)

forgot sister steel...pretty much perfect


----------



## DOBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Either the Captain or Little Wing both of those dudes are hot.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

i?d bang nakid eye, just to show him what his ass should really be used for?.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i?d bang nakid eye, just to show him what his ass should really be used for?.



so sweet of you to think of me. Lucky for you I did get voted "sexiest ass" in high school.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^ Can I watch while I have a wank ?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^^ Can I watch while I have a wank ?



if you pay. no freebies.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> if you pay. no freebies.




^^^ Do you take discover ?

I wanna see the man from down-unda work over... 

Azza has a _huge _cawk... trust me.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 18, 2013)

LW, definitely.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 19, 2013)

I secretly openly fantasize about little wing, and I don't even drink milk.


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 19, 2013)

Sex is sex!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

heavylifter


----------



## Knucks (Jan 19, 2013)

Milwdude said:


> Sex is sex!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



And stupid is stupid, which you apparently have mastered even better.


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks bro!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 19, 2013)

1) who is sister steel? post some foto or info
2) little wing gonna be gang banged as it seems


3)why bitches haven't told us whose dick they desire yet?
come on bitches,speak up


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 19, 2013)

You arent gonna get very far with either of those two by calling them bitches. Just sayin

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2013)

i'm not sure what his screen name is but till lindermann


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohh hello lady, i reckon LW would be fun to roll around in bed with????.


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 21, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> You arent gonna get very far with either of those two by calling them bitches. Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2




oh im in Greece,can't get more far from this
anyway,i wasn't refering to lw and ss,but to all the bitches of the forum


----------



## blergs. (Jan 21, 2013)

+3 Little Wing


----------



## AMA Rider (Jan 22, 2013)

Saneys old avatar as a tranny !  ( lol )


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Vibrants Avatar


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2013)

So I guess the real question now becomes... how does Little Wing feel about being lusted over by this collective group of toolboxes?


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> So I guess the real question now becomes... how does Little Wing feel about being lusted over by this collective group of toolboxes?





smth like that i suppose


----------



## oufinny (Jan 22, 2013)

Miss Springsteen, she takes it in all holes and suck cawk like a champ.  LW would be fun as long as she left the political BS at the door and focused on fucking.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 22, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure what his screen name is but till lindermann


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> So I guess the real question now becomes... how does Little Wing feel about being lusted over by this collective group of toolboxes?



for the guy it'd probably be one of those dreams that turns out to be a nightmare.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> for the guy it'd probably be one of those dreams that turns out to be a nightmare.




That answer is very telling as to why your so lusted after...


----------



## JT. (Jan 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> That answer is very telling as to why your so lusted after...





You guys are soo awesome.








That post was courtesy of a pathelogical liar.



















WWE Anthology: TFY - "Corporate Ministry" - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2013)

^ eddie. 

if you want to hide font you make it white not gray. your mom must suck at doing your laundry.


----------



## JT. (Jan 26, 2013)

So this is "Little Wing" ??









Hmm, she is worthy of these lyrics.....

Billy & Chuck - "You Look So Good to Me" - YouTube







That post was courtesy of a pathological liar.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2013)

no one listens to you links eddie. give it up.


----------



## JT. (Jan 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> no one listens to you links eddie. give it up.



But you should listen, its great song fit for a wonderful queen like yourself. Seriously.









That post was courtesy of a pathological liar.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2013)

JT. said:


> But you should listen, its great song fit for a wonderful queen like yourself. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if a pathological liar tells you a song is great welllll what can i say? you don't think things through very well. 

we all probably just assume it's a song you like to cry to after you jerk off imagining you're fucking one of your google girlfriends. 

that post was courtesy of a little thing called reality.


----------



## JT. (Jan 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if a pathological liar tells you a song is great welllll what can i say? you don't think things through very well.
> 
> we all probably just assume it's a song you like to cry to after you jerk off imagining you're fucking one of your google girlfriends.
> 
> that post was courtesy of a little thing called reality.



HA HA HA .....you are just as funny as you are beautiful.
I see why you get all the respect you so greatly deserve.

We will certainly get along just fine here.




That post was courtesy of a pathological liar.


----------



## S_walker (Jan 26, 2013)

Built or Little Wing


----------



## JT. (Jan 26, 2013)

S_walker said:


> Built or Little Wing



Agreed. Outstanding input on your part.





That post was courtesy of a pathological liar.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think I want to ban Eddie... I love him


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 26, 2013)

JT. said:


> So this is "Little Wing" ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




milf


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> for the guy it'd probably be one of those dreams that turns out to be a nightmare.



I'm the nightmare dreams are scared of...


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 26, 2013)

S_walker said:


> Built or Little Wing



Man I miss Built


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 26, 2013)

We all miss Built. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 27, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Man I miss Built





who is she?
post some foto of da bitch


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm thinking Prince ... That old Jew is getting well jerked n tanned!


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 28, 2013)

my congrats to lw for her popularity

now,i must admit that i was half expected that theCaptain would be the bitch that everyone wanted to ass bang


----------



## S_walker (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed with missing Built! She's a wealth of info and hot!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> my congrats to lw for her popularity
> 
> now,i must admit that i was half expected that theCaptain would be the bitch that everyone wanted to ass bang



No such luck


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> milf



IF thats her.... I deff would


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> for the guy it'd probably be one of those dreams that turns out to be a nightmare.



why, what would you do to me.. uhumm.. them ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2013)

blergs. said:


> why, what would you do to me.. uhumm.. them ??



A standing applause inside your arse?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2013)

blergs. said:


> why, what would you do to me.. uhumm.. them ??



i think the older woman thing is a hot idea in a lot of young guys minds but the reality probably not so much.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2013)

and you'd have to be really good cuz older women aren't nice enough to fake it and we def know what we want.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> my congrats to lw for her popularity
> 
> now,i must admit that i was half expected that theCaptain would be the bitch that everyone wanted to ass bang



He was on my list...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> A standing applause inside your arse?



i had you picked as a hand baller.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and you'd have to be really good cuz older women aren't nice enough to fake it and we def know what we want.



we should hook up, we are genuine people.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> He was on my list...




reped then


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and you'd have to be really good cuz older women aren't nice enough to fake it and we def know what we want.





well,the thing with mature bitches is that they are so high in estrogen and felling so horny all the time that 
if they are in bed with a young stud there's no way to be reason for faking orgasm

nikos'sbitches never complained


----------



## blergs. (Feb 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think the older woman thing is a hot idea in a lot of young guys minds but the reality probably not so much.



my GF is 10yrs older then me.....


----------



## blergs. (Feb 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and you'd have to be really good cuz older women aren't nice enough to fake it and we def know what we want.



for 7 year now with her ;-)  
im good at alot of things.....


----------



## Bowden (Feb 18, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> well,the thing with mature bitches is that they are so high in estrogen and felling so horny all the time that
> if they are in bed with a young stud there's no way to be reason for faking orgasm
> 
> nikos'sbitches never complained



It's not the estrogen, it's the testosterone that makes them so horny.
Look for an older woman say around 35-50 with visible hair on her arms
Not ape like hair, but a light fine covering of it.
Those are the ones with increased test levels.

Not skinny or fit with low body fat but one with nice curves that is in good shape.
A comfortable level of bf%. 

Those are the ones with higher test levels that will  fuck you to death.


----------



## Bowden (Feb 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and you'd have to be really good cuz older women aren't nice enough to fake it and we def know what we want.



Yeah,
They really do. 
Some of them are pathetic and cannot attract the attention of men their own age who are fucking women younger than they are.
So they hang around on cruise ships buying sex from young dudes for favors who pretend as long as they get paid for it that they enjoy fucking women in their mid 40s - 50s that are 20- 30 years older then they are. (Sarcasm)


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Bowden
they want the dick
no more details need


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Yeah,
> They really do.
> Some of them are pathetic and cannot attract the attention of men their own age who are fucking women younger than they are.
> So they hang around on cruise ships buying sex from young dudes for favors who pretend as long as they get paid for it that they enjoy fucking women in their mid 40s - 50s that are 20- 30 years older then they are. (Sarcasm)



That sounds like a sweet deal!


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 30, 2013)

up dated


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd like to bang every last one of youse over the head with a club of some sort.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 1, 2013)

sheri


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 1, 2013)

I fuking love you


----------



## nikos_ (May 1, 2013)

i d like azza licking my left ball, 1superman licking my right ball
while i m sticking my dick in bobbys ass


----------



## longworthb (May 1, 2013)

No one like you. Your another azza and no one gives 2 fucks what u have to say


----------



## nikos_ (May 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> No one like you. Your another azza and no one gives 2 fucks what u have to say







i'm homo


----------



## ctr10 (May 1, 2013)

Negged


----------



## blergs. (May 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sheri



More pics or GTFO


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2013)

I'm not gay or anything, but I'd totally let theCaptn' do me.


----------



## longworthb (May 1, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> homo


Good one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 1, 2013)

blergs. said:


> More pics or GTFO


who are you and what are you talking about


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2013)

I would also hit LW. She doesn't like me, but come on, is there any better sex than angry sex?


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who are you and what are you talking about



I live in an igloo and want pics of sheri.....


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2013)

cant beat it to ice cubes all day... get boring...


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2013)

Well more so little wing but....  for all we know its a guy with one pic of a girl right?   ;-)


----------

